# New IUI Girl *



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi everyone this is my first post on FF and looking forward to chatting with you all.  I have been TCC for just over 31 months now and have just gone through my second Medicated IUI with Menopur and Ovitrelle.  Today I am 13DPIUI with sore boobs for the past two weeks some days very very painful.  I have had a few AF cramps here and there but mostly about last week.  I am due af on Saturday that will be CD30 of a usual 30 day cycle.  This morning in the bathroom (after much poking around sorry TMI) there was a tiny dot of pink on the tissue.  Don't know if it is too late for implantation but if anyone is or was in a similar situation and got good news I would appreciate hearing it.  Thanks in advance girls


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya Chick!

Good luck for your tx, having positive thoughts for you hun.  Get yourself onto IUI Girls TTC, the girls are amazing over there and will support you through every stage of you tx.

I am 8 wks pregnant but still go on the board for a catch up!!!

Take care and good luck!

Lots of love

Katie xxx


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks very much for your reply Katie it is much appreciated and congrats on being the first to reply to my thread!  Congrats as well on your pregnancy here's hoping you have a happy and healthy one.  xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya  

I had spotting (hardly anything) Day 11 & 12 after IUI and went on to get a  on test day.....I am now 13 weeks pregnant (still don't believe it thou!!!)

Sending you loads of positive vibes for a BFP


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow sarah thats wonderful Congratulations to you.  I really don't know what to think, I have still very slight "spotting" (i say spotting but it doesn't even get the chance to reach my pants!).  I really think I should give up hope but want to stay a little optimistic at the same time.  If AF comes this time I am due for a lap on the 27th June.  Not looking forward to that at all.  Thanks for your reply hunny and congrats again, wishing you a H & H pregnancy.


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Well girls spotting is heavier today, slightly darker pinkish brownish, not red......yet.    didn't even make it to testing day tomorrow (I am assuming af is gonna come full flow today/tonight)  I am gutted    to say the very least.  Doubt there is any point in putting myself through another negative tomorrow.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon and welcome to FF.

Your find lots of helpful info here and anything you want to know just ask!!    

I just wanted to wish you luck with your IUI I really hope that it works out for you.

Good Luck
Emma xx


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words Emma, its so hard sometimes especially days like this but the support on this board is just overwhelming sometimes.  Thanks again


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

I Havent really got any advise as such because ive not been there yet, i am due to start iui next week when af arrives, very nervous but excited, I just wanted to wish you luck and hope you have a bfp.


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Teddy and the very best of luck with your IUI I too was very excited when I started it felt like a big step towards that ever sought after BFP.  Thanks again for your kind words and hope you get ur BFP too.


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Girls haven't been on for a while I just decided to take a break after my lap & dye.  Well my dosage of Menopur was increased this cycle to 3 vials for 4 days which resulted in too many follicles and too much hormones meaning my IUI was cancelled as there was too much risk of high multiples.  Myself and dh were absolutely gutted and still are.  I am on cd18 of this cycle and awaiting my new prescription not sure what dosage I will be on this cycle presumably a lower dosage and not even sure if they will keep me on Menopur.  Whatever happens I am ever hopeful.  

Hope everyone is doing well.  Baby dust to you all.


----------

